# Lost Skeleton of Cadavra



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone seen this movie, yet?

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/lostskeleton/site/flashindex.html

I remember it being advertised some time back but must have missed it when it came to the cinema. I'm very keen on seeing it; have heard some excellent reviews.

I think we should support quality indie filmakers when they produce stuff like this. It'll send a (small) message to the big budget claptrap that passes for entertainment these days. Besides, Helspont and I want to make movies ourselves, and I know we'd appreciate the support.

I think if we really want young indie filmmakers (especially in the horror/sci-fi realm) to break new boundaries, and we continuously complain about the studio system (like a bunch of people did after "Van Helsing") then why not support someone who does it right? Again, the fact that they were able to not only make this movie, but get a release of any kind is amazing, and we should definitely embrace that.

Why not support them? It's the only way other films - be it serious or spoof - of this sort and caliber will get financed and done, otherwise, then we shouldn't complain about the "cookie cutter big studio films with monsters on steroids."

After all, these were indie filmmakers making a clever, spoof homage to something we love.

You may have noticed, I like a little sci-fi, too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This flick looks interesting, to say the least. I remember seeing a trailer for it a while ago... did it even hit the theater, or did it turn out to be direct-to-video? It looks like the kind of cheese-ball sci-fi stuff I'd be into.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I believe it played in the cinema, albeit briefly. You can imagine the kind of "promotion" it probably received.

It is available on DVD, though. Cheapest price I've found is at Best Buy (19.99$), but it's reasonable at Amazon, too: 20.47$


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

If it's not to late to post on this topic. 

I'm not sure I'd recommend this movie. 
I dragged my fiancé (now Wife) to see this movie at the theater. I'm still paying for it. ;-) 
It was very tongue-in-cheek. I like the old Killer b-movies but this one was painful to sit through. 
Maybe I just didn't get it. But everyone is different. 
I'm sure there is someone out there who loved it.

You should rent it before you buy it.

Just a thought.


----------

